# Ford F550 chip box/dump box and mini platform project.



## Powerlineman (Apr 7, 2012)

After seeing Arbor Pro's Chip truck that he built I wanted the same thing except on a smaller platform, so I went on a quest to find a Ford F550. I was able to find a cab and chasis that had a long enough wheel base. I found a used 11' Ashplund chip box and hoist. I loved Arbor Pro's truck, but for my company I wanted to make a few changes. I took the chip box and split it in half to make the top removable and low enough to load with a mini skid steer, giving me the ability to use it as a chip truck/dump truck. With the top removed I am able to load logs, clean up stump grindings and dump over the sides of the truck.

My platform is 47 1/2" wide so that a wide track mini can fit onto the platform. I did not want fixed mount ramps on the platform so I am able to move the aluminum ramps from street side or curb side to load and unload, also alowing me to load pallets onto the platform if needed, since I do landscaping as well. The aluminum ramps slide in under the platform on the passanger side of the truck, so you are not in the street while pulling ramps in and out.

I coated the chasis, bottom of the chip box and inside floor with Por 15 to stop any rust from occuring due to the fact that I live in Minnesota and they pour salt on the roads in the winter. This project took me a lot longer than I anticipated, but in the end it turned out great. 



View attachment 232599
View attachment 232600
View attachment 232601
View attachment 232602


2 weeks after I finished this project up my wife and I decided to to sell our business, so this truck is for sale. I'm a little depressed that I put all the work into the truck and dont get to use it!!! Send me a private message if you are interested in purchasing this truck.


----------



## Powerlineman (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is another pic

View attachment 232603


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice job on the box!
Whats the specs on the truck...year, motor, tranny, miles....... is it 4wheel drive?

If you have more pics please post em up!


----------



## MOE (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice job on the truck. Where in MN are you?


----------



## Powerlineman (Apr 8, 2012)

woodsman44 said:


> Very nice job on the box!
> Whats the specs on the truck...year, motor, tranny, miles....... is it 4wheel drive?
> 
> If you have more pics please post em up!



The tuck is a 2002 with the 7.3 powerstroke tubo diesel, Auto tranny, 182k miles, and 2 wheel drive. Like I stated I was planning on running this truck myself so I had every thing gone through. I just put new tires on the rear, new rear brakes, front end redone, new turbo, when I sent it to the mechanic I told him I wanted everything gone through and in perfect order. 

View attachment 232696

View attachment 232697


----------



## Powerlineman (Apr 8, 2012)

MOE said:


> Nice job on the truck. Where in MN are you?



I am in the St. Cloud area.


----------



## treesandsurf (Apr 10, 2012)

How much you selling the truck for? 

jp


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 10, 2012)

Those mini skid platforms also work great for stacking logs too big for the chipper, wheelbarrows, sheets of plywood or alturnamats, other tools, etc. I've hauled an sc252 grinder on mine as well. Lots of uses. 

And, for what it's worth, I've known Luke for a couple years now and he's a real stand up guy. Takes good care of his equipment and really thought this truck through when he built it. Lots of hours and $ invested. Worth taking a look if you're in the market for a chip truck/mini skid hauler. Truck really turned out sweet, Luke.

AP


----------



## Powerlineman (Apr 10, 2012)

treesandsurf said:


> How much you selling the truck for?
> 
> jp



I'm asking $20,000. The truck is ready to go, I had my mechanic go through the thing top to bottom, and fix anything that needed to be.


----------



## Powerlineman (Apr 10, 2012)

arbor pro said:


> Those mini skid platforms also work great for stacking logs too big for the chipper, wheelbarrows, sheets of plywood or alturnamats, other tools, etc. I've hauled an sc252 grinder on mine as well. Lots of uses.
> 
> And, for what it's worth, I've known Luke for a couple years now and he's a real stand up guy. Takes good care of his equipment and really thought this truck through when he built it. Lots of hours and $ invested. Worth taking a look if you're in the market for a chip truck/mini skid hauler. Truck really turned out sweet, Luke.
> 
> AP



Thanks for the kind words AP, and also building yours, it gave everyone some good ideas to run with!!!


----------



## codog (Apr 11, 2012)

*Truck for sale*

I think arbor pro started something. I bought my mt 52 because of what he said about his a few years back; and love it by the way. His article in the magazine was impressive to. This truck might be what Im looking for. I sent you a personnel message.


----------



## Powerlineman (Apr 11, 2012)

codog said:


> I think arbor pro started something. I bought my mt 52 because of what he said about his a few years back; and love it by the way. His article in the magazine was impressive to. This truck might be what Im looking for. I sent you a personnel message.



Codog. PM sent


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 12, 2012)

codog said:


> I think arbor pro started something. I bought my mt 52 because of what he said about his a few years back; and love it by the way. His article in the magazine was impressive to. This truck might be what Im looking for. I sent you a personnel message.



I'm contageous...:msp_biggrin:

Luke, don't forget my truck design royalty payment.


----------



## codog (Apr 12, 2012)

*contagous*

Yeah arborpro, I think I was one of your first followers. I knew you'd be famous before you were. 
For some reason my puter's blocking your response powerline. I'll get it figured out.


----------



## Powerlineman (Apr 12, 2012)

codog said:


> Yeah arborpro, I think I was one of your first followers. I knew you'd be famous before you were.
> For some reason my puter's blocking your response powerline. I'll get it figured out.



If you want you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Powerlineman (Apr 12, 2012)

arbor pro said:


> I'm contageous...:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Luke, don't forget my truck design royalty payment.



Do you like cash or check :msp_biggrin:


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 13, 2012)

Powerlineman said:


> Do you like cash or check :msp_biggrin:



got 'er sold yet?


----------



## Powerlineman (Apr 13, 2012)

arbor pro said:


> got 'er sold yet?



Not yet, it is still waiting to go to work!


----------



## SuperK (Jan 18, 2015)

Arbor pro,

Hey what is the height of your platform? I just got done building one myself for my truck with a friend.

I responded on another thread about your project but never found what forum it was under, I was lost lol, so I am sorry if this is a repeat, any help on which title these forums are under would help. Thanks guys.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 23, 2015)

i have this 2004 forsake, 22,500
484 905 2292


----------



## SuperK (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the offer but I just got done building mine on my chip truck, my mini just doesn't like going up there. lol.

I was wondering what the average height if of the mini platforms are guys are using, this would be cheating lol. The flat nose trucks are way lower than my f 750 lol.

Thanks though, nice looking truck!!


----------

